# What Happening to HTS?



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

What is going on with Home Theater Shack? There seems to little to no activity from the owner (forum announcements, news, movie reviews, etc.) for at least 6 months. Have the new owners decided it's not worth the effort to keep going? It's nice to see that some users, and Wayne P., are still active in a few forums. But I would love to know what happened behind the scenes after Sonnie sold it. Seems most of the moderators left within a few months of Sonnie but there was still some regular activity from the forum until last fall when news, updates, and movie reviews just stopped suddenly. It's a shame. Was such a great source of information, learned a lot here.

Realize this is not the right forum for this post, but as a standard user I cannot post in the Forum Announcements. Not sure where else to put it.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It was the convergence of several things really, like the perfect storm of sorts. Left unchecked they snowballed. The forum just got moved off the original hosting site and moved to a cloud vendor. That move is likely not made if HTS was about to be shuttered.


----------



## RobbyAce (Jun 4, 2018)

I hope they would still continue, regardless.


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

I too have been concerned! I hope everything settles down in a good way! I would have not been able to do any of the audio tuning of either my AVR/HT or my old retro stereo audio systems over the last several years without the support, ideas and tools available on the forum site!

Please, keep up the great work!!!! There is always something to explore, discuss and learn! This website very much encourages that to happen!!!


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I don’t know I asked a few questions and never got a response. Maybe changed ownership drove them to other audio forums in not sure why.
Perhaps there can be a way to bring users back however the site can figure that out , hope they recover!!
O well enjoy your audio site was so active 3-4 years ago.
Perhaps they need to find a route of advertisement to pull in users .


----------

